# Rechenformel CM + DPI X PIXEL?!



## BFreakout (31. Mai 2006)

Sers@all,

kann mir jemand die Rechenformel für Cm in Pixel und die dazugehörige DPI geben

Würde dann aus der Formel auch ein Tool schreiben... 

brauche sehr offt die Rechnung... und es soll auch ohne Grafiksoftware Calculirbar sein...

würde mich um Hilfe freuen,

Grüße BFreakout


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo!


```
p := Pixelgröße
l := metrische Größe
d := Auflösung

p = d * l
l = p / d
d = p / l

  px     1  px
1 -- = ---- --
  in   2,54 cm


Beispiel:
	l = 21,0cm
	d = 300 px/in (= 300 dpi)

p = d * l = 300 px/in * 21,0cm = 300/2,54 px/cm * 21,0cm ? 2480 px
```

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------

